# Looking forward to Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim?



## Black Dragon (May 17, 2011)

I spent way too many hours on Oblivion, but never finished the main quest.  Still, it was a wonderful experience.

Here's the trailer for Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim:






It has dragons.  

Are there any changes that you would like to see from the previous game?


----------



## Sigillimus (May 17, 2011)

I really cannot wait for this game to be released. The game itself looks stunning, and the soundtrack itself is absolutely amazing. The music in itself makes me want to buy the game right now, just so I can enjoy the orchestral score. I've been a fan of the Elder Scrolls series ever since Morrowind, and it's nice to see that this franchise has advanced as much as it has. 

As for changes, there is only one really important thing I'd like to see modified from Oblivion, and that is the movement system. I really cannot stand moving around in third-person. There is just something about it that irritates me. Bethesda seems to use it for all of their new games - Fallout: New Vegas had the same problem. It was like seeing someone with the ability to do a complete turn without so much as moving your feet or bending your joints in any fashion.

EDIT: Sadly however, after watching the trailer several more times, I don't think they changed the movement system at all. Oh well, I suppose.


----------



## Behelit (May 18, 2011)

The graphics are gorgeous, but they were just fine in Oblivion. I never did like the character models though.

What I'd love to see improved is the combat system. I love real-time combat, but there's something really dull about it in Oblivion. Maybe its just me, but it didn't feel very fluid or interactive as it felt like it should be. I ended up just kiting most of the monsters I fought, otherwise I sustained more damage than I dealt, even if I blocked it. After a while, it seemed like it took 100 hits to slay a creature and that just becomes tedious. I kept on top of my skills and attributes too. I'd say I'm fairly veteran when it comes to RPGames. 

A combat system that is interactive, consequences of blocking and hitting are much greater. When you're making a game like Oblivion that feels so real to walk in the character boots, the combat should coincide. It doesn't need to be one hit deaths but having to hit a creature 50-100 times just saps away that sense of imminent danger.


----------



## Black Dragon (May 18, 2011)

Behelit,

I agree with your criticisms of the combat system.  It would have been better if there were instant fatalities (determined by odds), rather than hacking away at enemies endlessly.  In real life, sometimes a sword actually kills a person with a single well-placed stab.  And in real life a rat doesn't need to be hit by an axe ten times before it finally dies.

This spoiled the realism in an otherwise superb game.


----------



## Behelit (May 18, 2011)

Yep, limb damage would be nice too. Head damage at a minimum, make the hitbox small so its not easy for archers or mages to hit. Or create an individual weakness for each creature that can be found and read in one of the many, many books. Its the little nuances/details in games! Don't get me wrong, Oblivion does have them.

It is otherwise a superb game.


----------



## Telcontar (May 22, 2011)

Definitely looking forward to it. I loved Oblivion and Morrowind remains one of my all-time favorite RPGs. 

I agree with the combat system critiques. Killing your average person took way too long.  My single least-favorite thing in the game though was that their 'world leveling' system, which keeps the other characters and creatures on par with your level, also applied to gear. By the time I beat the game (which I did a couple times) I was running across bandits in full glass and deadric armor. Guess the stuff ain't so rare after all...


----------



## DreamSourceStudio (Jun 15, 2011)

YES!!! Waiting for it very impatiently.  I spent a lot of time playing Oblivion (the prequel) when it first came out. I was immersed in it for hours, days and weeks. Skyrim looks even better, so I'm looking forward to being transported to another dimension this November. The clips alone are highly inspirational. I'll have a hard time deciding whether I should be playing, or drawing my own world. Lol!


----------



## Codey Amprim (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh my God, I could write a book about how much I want to play this game!

All I am going to say is I'm not leaving my house for months until I've explored every pixel of Skyrim.

11-11-11 is going to be AWESOME.


----------



## Wreckluse (Aug 20, 2011)

Skyrim iscertainly the game I am most anticipating this year! (closely followed by the new Ace Combat game though....I know I know...but I love fighter jets)

I'm in the same boat as you BD, I played oblivion for hours and hours and I still have no idea how it ends  I think I did beat all the side missions however....with the exception of maybe the Thieves Guild..... oh great...no I gotta go back and play it again...Thanks alot!!


----------



## myrddin173 (Aug 20, 2011)

I am still relatively new to the Elder Scrolls games, I only got Oblivion maybe two months ago but I fell in love as soon as I started so I definitely can not wait!


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't wait, but I get the feeling none of my friends and family will hear from me for a few months after it's released. I think I heard there is _some_ locational damage, that you have to time your blocks, and that their are scripted finishing moves - which sounds more interesting already in terms of combat. Behelit; you mentioned character models - have you seen all the new race screenshots? They're looking pretty good to me.


----------



## Telcontar (Aug 21, 2011)

This is close enough now that I actually think I'll start looking up info on it. In a perfect world, they'd keep roughly the combat system from Oblivion and impose the magic from Morrowind. Don't know about everybody else, but Oblivion's magic was kinda week compared to its predecessor. Morrowind made me feel like magic could be useful in nearly any situation, from combat to travel to thievery to what-have-you. Oblivion's was pretty much useless except for combat.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Aug 22, 2011)

Telcontar: I thought Oblivion magic felt like throwing balloons around. I highly recommend doing some reading in the Elder Scrolls forums, and watching some of the E3 footage - magic looks way better. You get a power called dragon shouts which are powerful, you can assign separate spells to each hand, and there are different ways to cast. So a fire spell will have your typical fire ball, a flamethrower style option, and a sort of 'mine' option - where you cast the spell on the ground, and it explodes when the enemies walks over it.

There are also some pretty useful, non combat orientated spells that I've seen in gameplay footage.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 22, 2011)

The new screen shots look pretty awesome.  I have the new delayed-for-an-eternity Deus Ex coming soon, so I'll have that to hold me over until Skyrim.  I really would like to play through Oblivion again, but staring at people's faces close up for hours on end is not really appealing to me right now.  

Although I would like like to test my balding Breton wizard a bit more...


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Aug 22, 2011)

Phil the Drill: I wanted to get the new Deux Ex - but I'm scared it will turn me into a recluse. The same with Skyrim really, but I can't pass on that one. I'm in the same boat concerning Oblivion. The combination of clay faces, shoddy voice acting, and unsatisfying levelling won't let me enjoy it like I once did.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 23, 2011)

I have vacation for about three more weeks so I shall be the brown recluse of all reclusive-ness.  The one perk of being a teacher.

I honestly wasn't too interested in Deus Ex at all until I heard it has been getting a lot of good reviews.  And I've been replaying Mass Effect 2, so I'm sort of in that "cybernetic atomsmashing hero" mode right now.  

But Skyrim will hopefully fill the yawning void that Dragon Age 2 left.  I liked Dragon Age 2, but...I think Skyrim will decapitate it and wear its skin as a cloak.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Aug 23, 2011)

Never been into the Dragon Age, but I love Mass Effect! I think I'm interested in Deus Ex because it reminds me a little of Metal Gear Solid, but in first person.


----------



## Philip Overby (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok, I know this is a bit off topic from Skyrim, but have you seen the new Metal Gear game?  It looks insane!  It doesn't look like Snake is the main character (which sucks) but all the sword slicing is blowing my mind.

And you know, the sword slicing in Skyrim will be off-the-hook too.  There, back on topic!


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Aug 23, 2011)

I have, I'm not really to fussed about the look of it though. You're right, you don't play as Snake. I don't think it's going to have much emphasis on espionage either... but we'll see when it comes out. I would be looking forward to the upcoming Metal Gear Solid HD collection - but they're not including MGS 1, so it doesn't really count as a complete collection to me.

And yeah, you seen any other the footage for the finishing moves in Skyrim? They do look pretty cool - except that some look like they force you into 3rd person for the duration of the move... and I'm worried it might break immersion.


----------



## Metalfist (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm most certainly looking forward to the release of Skyrim. As a rule, I love Bethesda's works. However, Johnny-Come-Lately that I might be, I've only just bought and started to play Fallout 3.... and it just isn't grabbing me at all. I think that it's just the whole "sameness" of the apocolyptic terrain that has me bored. I've played Oblivion several times over and am about to start yet another character build.


----------



## Meg the Healer (Oct 10, 2011)

I am absolutely looking forward to Skyrim. I finally finished the main quest of Oblivion about 2 months ago. One of the few things I didn't like about Obilivion was the way the Dark Brotherhood, Thieves' Guild, Fighter's Guild, and Mages Guild quests ended. It was - once you're on top - no more missions - and that was one of the aspects I really liked from Daggerfall. There are always people that need killing (DB) or saving (FG) or stealing from (TG).

Anyway, I've been trying not to look at it too much because I'm afraid that I'm going to anticipate such greatness that it falls short and I'm going to be disappointed (it's unlikely - but I don't want the temptation either).

A friend of mine sent me this link for new screensheets on Skyrim. Characters are looking alot more realistic to say the least.

New Screenshots! - The Nexus Forums


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know if any of you have already seen this but a while ago I came across these videos of gameplay narrated by one of the game-people.

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim – Twenty Minutes of Oustanding Gameplay Footage! | Lytherus


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 10, 2011)

I've seen some of those screenshots before, but a couple of them were new to me, so thanks!


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 10, 2011)

I played a little bit of Oblivion, but not much since my husband is on the consoles every spare minute we aren't spending together/with the kids.  I used to play video games pretty often... then I married a gamer, and I stopped.  I'm looking forward to seeing Skyrim, and maybe playing if I can snag a second while he's at work.


----------



## julienlegault (Oct 10, 2011)

Very excited! I work at a video game retailer, and we're doing a midnight launch party, which I totally requested to work during. Can't wait to grab a copy!


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 12, 2011)

Here are some more screenshots and the game map.


----------



## Linqy (Oct 17, 2011)

MUST have this!

Can't wait till it finally comes out here (I wish I lived in America man, grabbing games as soon as they come out instead of having to wait til they get here XD)


----------



## Meg the Healer (Oct 17, 2011)

Same friend. Different link. Skyrim Oct, 17th - Imgur

I can't believe how incredibly realistic these landscapes are becoming! Must...resist....urge....to.....SQUEAL!


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 17, 2011)

I was just checking these screenshots out before I got here. I especially like the Orc with the hammer (third along on Meg The Healer's link). The assassination one (first image) is cool too... and as for the last... magnificent.


----------



## Metalfist (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow..... it looks set to blow Oblivion completely away. With Elderscrolls games, I usually enjoy just starting off and hiking the entire perimeter of the main landmass before I do anything else. I'm going to enjoy my fieldstomp through this one.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Oct 19, 2011)

Metalfist said:


> I'm most certainly looking forward to the release of Skyrim. As a rule, I love Bethesda's works. However, Johnny-Come-Lately that I might be, I've only just bought and started to play Fallout 3.... and it just isn't grabbing me at all. I think that it's just the whole "sameness" of the apocolyptic terrain that has me bored. I've played Oblivion several times over and am about to start yet another character build.


  In the exact same boat with fallout I got so ridiculously sick of walking for miles of grey burnt out buildings and trash.  I understand its a wasteland but come on.  And on another note, Skyrim will be awesome!


----------



## Codey Amprim (Oct 19, 2011)

On Fallout...

To me, it was more of a "put yourself in your character's shoes for real" instead of playing a video game. I remember I couldn't play it at all at first, and I hated it. One day, however, I gave it another chance; I beat the starting zone and then I was out into the world! I actually live remotely near D.C., about an hour or two away, so it was interesting to see what Bethesda envisioned.
Then they came out with the Pittsburgh DLC for it, and I live even closer to Pittsburgh, so that was even more entriguing for me.

Regardless, I think it was more of one of those horror RPGs for me... more shock than adventure; kind of like Morrowind for me. I enjoyed Fallout 3 more for the parts of "What would I actually do in this situation?" It's something more realistic and possible than the Elder Scrolls series, and don't get me wrong - I love those even moreso, and that's what drew me into it. Tell me you haven't wondered what you'd do in a nuclear aftermath if you survived, or if you were trying to survive in a zombie apocalypse.

Anyways, I wasn't ranting for forcing my views on it - just tried to show you a different light on it so that perhaps you could enjoy the game.


----------



## julienlegault (Oct 20, 2011)

Skyrim looks to be Bethesda's only good game this year unfortunately. I have faith in it, but I feel like they side-lined other titles to focus on Skyrim more. Look at Brink, and Hunted: Demon's Forge. And Rage (although that was more Id than Bethesda in the end). They just aren't up to par. I like the Elder Scrolls series but Bethesda as a developer strikes me as lazy; I wish they would give all their projects a more equal effort, as a few of their titles looked great and could have been fantastic if only the extra time was put into them.


----------



## Centerfield97 (Oct 22, 2011)

I have already pre-ordered my copy for day-of delivery   I've been playing Oblivion for years now, and with all of the mods out there it has almost never become boring for me!  This is the most hyped up I have been for a game since I was 10 years old.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 26, 2011)

New footage here, and I think there's even more floating around somewhere.


----------



## Linqy (Oct 27, 2011)

Tick-tock almost there!


----------



## subdee (Oct 28, 2011)

Oh how am I ever going to find the time for it? Hmm, maybe if I don't sleep, or eat or make my girlfriend smile lol

Just kidding.


----------



## Wordweaver (Oct 30, 2011)

I feel like this game is going to cause a lot of stress in my marriage...it already has. See, I tried to reserve the collectors edition. Full art book, foot tall statue of Alduin the World Eater, AND making-of DVD? Oh and the game, of course. Apparently before dishing out 150$ on a video game I'm supposed to be responsible and pay our credit card bills. _And_ rent. Whatever.

The next argument, you would think, would be "You've been playing for hours! Spend some time with me!" You'd be right, except that I introduced her to Oblivion last year, and she's hooked. So now the argument will be "You've been playing for hours! My turn!"

It could get violent.


----------



## JBryden88 (Oct 31, 2011)

I can't wait for multiple reasons.
1. I loved Morrowind. My Orc War Mage ("custom class" in which he wore plate, wielded a great big sword, and slung fireballs) was badass, as were my other characters. My favorite character however, was my Nord that I through Morrowind - then took him to Tribunal to get the two big weapons to use on Dagoth Ur (it felt right fighting my arch nemesis with my reincarnated weapons ), and then doing Bloodmoon.

2. Oblivion was in oh so many words... bad. I loved manual blocking, I loved horses, and I loved the starting music, but I hated how GENERIC it was in appearance. I didn't like the Imperials in Morrowind, I hated them more in Oblivion.

3. Skyrim is returning to form in appearance: interesting and awesome looking, and not so generic.

4. I am a huge fan of two types of cultures. Norse, and Celtic. This is hardcore Nordic culture by going the route of the Nords


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Oct 31, 2011)

I just watched the leaked footage of the first 20 minutes of the game. I couldn't help myself, and if you can't either...


----------



## Meg the Healer (Nov 4, 2011)

Because I've been trying _not_ to get too involved with looking for everything Skyrim (that's sarcasm by the way), I find on you tube the announcement that Vampires are in Skyrim. AND that when you become one there's a whole different game play. The more powerful you become the more things like sunlight hurt you. (one of the reasons I didn't become one in Oblivion is that soon as you step outside you sizzle and seeing as how the majority of your quests take place in the day time.....being a vamper sucked - no pun intended). So how badass would it be to be a dragon-slaying, soul sucking, vampire?

Now I'm just counting down the days.

And Johnny I tried your link - it didn't play for me.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Nov 5, 2011)

I agree that vampires sound a lot cooler this time around. And the video must've been taken down, since it was leaked footage.


----------



## Philip Overby (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm holding off on getting the game until I finish NaNoWriMo after Nov. 30th.  Sort of a reward for myself I guess.  I'm looking forward to playing it for sure though!


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 8, 2011)

Just came across some new information.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 9, 2011)

I have to say, I wasn't hyped at all for the game a week ago. Now I can't wait, and am going for day one release at the local Walmart. Hopefully I don't get one of the uptight tellers that demand identification to by an M rated game, but if I do I'll just ask some random person to stand beside me. One of my friends did it and the teller actually congratulated him.

Perhaps one reason I'm hyped for the game is that I'm currently on my second playthrough of Fallout 3, which I got probably three months ago. I never got to play Oblivion, but this game has impressed me. In fact I'm posting from my phone, laying on my bed, with the controller beside me and Fallout on pause. Most games that are so graphically bleak become stale quickly for me, but that bleakness is endearing in Fallout. Oh, and all the retro touches. I love them. They made stuff look cooler back then...

Anyway I can see why some people may not like the game, and killing and dying both take too long on normal difficulty. I haven't experimented to see about the others yet. The reason I like it though is the world, and the realism. It's such an atmospheric game, especially with the radio turned off and the wind whistling in your ears. Not only that, but the choices, and the situations. My first character I played as myself: pragmatic, cynical, but a nice person and hopeful for humanity (I don't steal and never have in real life, (except for that time I pickpocketed a friend for a toonie ($2 coin, for those that don't know), but he got it right back) but in a survival situation I'm all for it. Now I'm playing a character that's the first two parts exaggerated. Bye bye Megaton. 

Now that that off-topic infodump and the Inception-style composition of parentheses are gone I'll start talking about Skyrim again. I really hope they manage the sort of atmosphere and history Fallout 3 has. The combat looks very promising, and the Radiant AI sounds innovative. I've actually never been so excited for a game before. And the first-day incentive of a burlap map helps too. I clicked a link that led to a link that had a link that linked to Twitter and one of the developers said the whole first batch has them, not just the pre-orders. I'm sure Skyrim will blow Fallout 3 out of the water, and while I'll be sad if I find myself no longer liking it I'll probably be too absorbed by Skyrim to care. From what I've read absolutely nobody who's got to play the game early (lucky bastards that they are) has had the same experience. Some previews even read as entirely different games.

And on a final note, I've never played Rage or Hunted: Demon Forge, but I do know that their quality should not be indicative of games produced by Bethesda. Both, like Fallout: New Vegas, were produced by someone else and then published by Bethesda. Publishing other peoples' games let's Bethesda make more money, with which they can amaze us by producing Skyrim. They better amaze, anyway, or I will track down ammnra from YouTube (if you haven't seen his famous Assassin's Creed style hidden blade I highly suggest it) and force him to create a metal blade at gunpoint. And then I will pretend Bethesda employees are Templars.

I now realize how sad my life has become since I got my Xbox. And I'm sure more than one of you have had identical feelings in the past.

At least videogames make good inspiration.


----------



## Codey Amprim (Nov 16, 2011)

WHY DID IT HAVE TO END??? WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
39 hours of... amazing... well spent.


----------



## Black Dragon (Nov 16, 2011)

Codey Amprim said:


> WHY DID IT HAVE TO END??? WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 39 hours of... amazing... well spent.



After you finish the main quest storyline, can you continue playing?  If so, I imagine that you have many more quests to do, correct?


----------



## Merc (Nov 17, 2011)

Hells yes.  Can't get enough Oblivion: Elder Scrolls, replaying through the old one's right now, lost my ps3 about half-way through :/


----------



## Codey Amprim (Nov 17, 2011)

Black Dragon said:


> After you finish the main quest storyline, can you continue playing?  If so, I imagine that you have many more quests to do, correct?



Yes, you can continue playing after the end of the main storyline. And yes, there are plenty of quests to do after you beat the main storyline. I finished the war questline before I beat the main storyline so I will have to settle with all of the little quest lines for now until they come out with some DLC.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Nov 18, 2011)

The way the system was built, there are literally an infinite number of quests. Happy gaming.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 20, 2011)

So far this is a game in which I've done alot but haven't made much progress. I'm a Companion, a werewolf, a member of the Thieves Guild, a Dark Brother, a Stormcloak, and a member of the College of Winterhold. And yet the farthest I've got on the main quest is just after the part in the Ratway. (Too much elaboration would be a spoiler) Even if I try to do the main quest I get distracted. That and the side quests are more compelling.

Having never played an Elder Scrolls game before I have to say this might be the most impressive high fantasy setting I've ever read about/seen. Middle-Earth aside. It has all the hallmarks and conventions, but somehow seems fresh. I especially like how they handled 'dwarves,' more in line with the original mythology. Too bad I have to change the name of a culture in my work. I had no idea Dwemer was taken.


----------



## Telcontar (Nov 24, 2011)

If you like the Dwemer, you should play Morrowind. It has lots about them. Also, it's a fantastic game.


----------



## Fnord (Nov 26, 2011)

I had to take a break from playing the game to gush about how much I have enjoyed it.  I think what really sets it apart is just the level of immersion; the little things that make it seem like a living, breathing world.  Everything from bandits in dungeons singing to themselves idly to random travelers on the road make it feel like an actual place than a game about a place, like the earlier games did.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Nov 29, 2011)

Try the fun stuff:

- Put baskets on people's head in a room (or buckets), steal their stuff, remove buckets, then laugh as they have no idea. 

- Get married and buy a house...then you can feel like it's real life. I like finding my wife from time to time and asking her to give me money. She never fails.

- Get a companion and head towards some giants. Watch with glee from a safe spot as he or she continuously gets knocked miles into the air and falls back to the ground. Then go talk to them before they try giant fighting some more.

- Learn to fly on a horse.

- Kill a companion (purposely or on accident) and then give him or her a proper burial. There is a great youtube video that serves as an ode to Lydia. You can pick up a body and carry it anywhere. 

- Become a werewolf. Use your power as often as possible and run around naked for a little while afterwards before equipping your armor.

- Go diving. I've found a couple underwater goodies/sections that have treasure trunks, two shipwrecks, and some fish with a bad attitude.

- Push people, enemies, creatures off cliffs, bridges, and other structures with your dragon shout push. 

- Become a chronic hoarder and litter your home with things you collect. Maybe you have 100 ebony swords and like to spread them on the floor of your bedroom. Who knows.

- Try to complete all your misc. quests. Good luck.

- Read - We're readers and writers here...there are a ton of freaking books. Read some. Some level you up. Some give you quests. Some are funny. Some are literally about the weather.

- Same spell, both hands - burn stuff much much!


----------

